# the aliens are coming!



## torontones (May 15, 2012)

Seems to be the big theme now. What's your favorite aliens invading earth movie? 

This year I enjoyed Battle Ship and the avengers. Both had fantastic special effects, a decent storyline and good humor.


----------



## THX-1138 (May 15, 2012)

Battleship had a decent story?


----------



## Starbeast (May 15, 2012)

Nice to meet you Torontones. 

"Alien" movies are always welcomed by me, until I see and throw out the really really bad ones. I have no problem watching a B-movie where you can see rubber masks and cardboard sets, but, a rotton story and can ruin even the biggest blockbuster film.

I can't pin down just one "invasion by unearthly beings" movie,  so I'll mention a few of my favorites.

*Godzilla: Final Wars* (2004) Lot's of giant creatures fighting with the King of the Monsters.

*Zontar: The Thing From Venus* (1968) Great remake of _It Conquered the World (1956)._ I love these movies where ONE alien takes on our planet.

*They Live* (1988) A John Carpenter masterpiece!

*Daleks-Invasion Earth 2150 A.D.* (1966) Peter Cushing made a great Dr Who. Sequel to _Dr Who and the Daleks (1965)._


----------



## Cayal (May 15, 2012)

Independence Day
The Avengers (if it qualifies)
Men In Black


----------



## FireDragon-16 (May 15, 2012)

Cayal said:


> Independence Day
> The Avengers (if it qualifies)



I also have to add Battle LA


----------



## Dave (May 15, 2012)

I don't much like aliens invading Earth films. They all have the same story, after unproductively attacking them with nukes, a convenient way is found to defeat them close to the end - "the common cold virus" - *War of the Worlds* (1953 film) or "the windows computer virus" - *Independence Day* (1996 film).

Not sure I have a favourite but *Invaders from Mars* (1953 film) gave me nightmares as a child.

I think I prefer the invasion not to be a full-on military attack. *Invasion of the Body Snatchers* (1978 film) is much more of a psychological thriller than a war movie.

*Star Trek: First Contact* (1996 film) was a bit of a let down as regards the invincible Borg. They had held so much promise in the TV series Star Trek TNG. After that they just got watered down more and more during subsequent series.

I did like *Cloverfield* (2008 film) and it was different though I couldn't take the shaky camera.


----------



## FireDragon-16 (May 16, 2012)

Dave said:


> I did like *Cloverfield* (2008 film) and it was different though I couldn't take the shaky camera.



That was a pretty good one. I heard that they were looking into making another one that was going to be the story of the other guy that you see with the camera when everyone's out on the bridge (don't know if that's still a possibility but that's what I heard...)

I had problems with the camera too...of course I suffer from motion sickness although that didn't stop my brother from making me watch!


----------



## Jo Zebedee (May 16, 2012)

I quite liked V which was a mini series, but I loved it... otherwise, independence day does it for me.


----------



## wonkishere (May 17, 2012)

I thought Avengers and Cloverfield were both quite good.  Dr. Who is usually one long series of invasions both of Earth and elsewhere, though it always seems to be large groups of aliens...


----------



## biodroid (May 17, 2012)

War of the Worlds (Cruise edition), Independence Day and The Avengers. Transformers 3 also qualifies as an alien invasion movie i think.


----------



## torontones (May 17, 2012)

THX-1138 said:


> Battleship had a decent story?


Decent as in good enough to swallow for a blockbuster. I thought the special effects were awesome and there was a bit of comical twist to the film witch kinda made it fun to watch. Sometimes I like a little cheese with good effects


----------



## torontones (May 17, 2012)

Starbeast said:


> Nice to meet you Torontones.
> 
> "Alien" movies are always welcomed by me, until I see and throw out the really really bad ones. I have no problem watching a B-movie where you can see rubber masks and cardboard sets, but, a rotton story and can ruin even the biggest blockbuster film.
> 
> ...




Nice! gonna look for those titles you mentioned


----------



## torontones (May 17, 2012)

springs1971 said:


> I quite liked V which was a mini series, but I loved it... otherwise, independence day does it for me.



I remember V the 1983 version giving me nightmares as a kid.


----------



## torontones (May 17, 2012)

Cayal said:


> Independence Day
> The Avengers (if it qualifies)
> Men In Black



Nice! The Men In Black films have been very good. I'm definitely a fan of Will Smith. I'm looking forward to the new one.


----------



## Dave (May 17, 2012)

torontones said:


> Sometimes I like a little cheese with good effects


My son did work experience at an advertising agency last year. After signing a waiver he saw this film without the special effects added, a year before its cinematic release. Everything was still green screened. That about sums up what he thought of it - cheese. And who ever thought Rhianna could act!


----------



## Saturnfly (May 27, 2012)

Invasion of the Body Snatchers (Sutherland & Goldblum version), Close Encounters of the Third Kind, The Abyss... I know there's so much more, but these are my notable faves.


----------

